# Shumpert out 2-4 weeks



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/story/_/id/7388398/new-york-knicks-say-iman-shumpert-mcl-2-4-weeks

Huge loss, especially since he is the only one of a couple players capable of providing scoring off the bench.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

If Amar'e just attempts to block out Wilcox this does not happen.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The Knicks got positive progression reports on their injured reserves, rookie guard Iman Shumpert and Jared Jeffries.
> 
> Shumpert said there is a chance he can return from his left-knee sprain by this weekend, perhaps Saturday in Detroit. Jeffries, who has a sprained left calf, could return in the next few days.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/shumpert_on_mend_0R0I06e5NUG278oyll8IFK?CMP=OTC-rss&FEEDNAME=

Good news.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good. I thought he was impressive in the short time he was on the court prior to the injury.

Looking forward to seeing more of him.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Iman says he could practice fully tomorrow. #Knicks


http://twitter.com/#!/meanbarb/status/153878274576093184


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Really glad to be getting him back soon. Hopefully he stays healthy from here on out.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Looked like that could have been a lot worse. I think he got off lucky this time.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Iman Shumpert could return for tomorrow’s game against the Bobcats, easily beating the Knicks’ 2-to-4-week timetable.
> 
> The Knicks dynamic rookie combo guard spent the morning shootaround leaping and dunking, cutting and grooving to the basket. Shumpert hasn’t played since spraining his left MCL in a collision with the Celtics’ Chris Wilcox in the season opener.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/iman_amar_near_returns_ofdO4ZXeMgJgtTmNzlKZTN


----------

